# need a stock cwm



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

My phone has stopped connecting to my computer but it still charges.
I would like to get it fixed but need to put it back to stock.
Anyone have a older stock cwm rom.kernel,modem that i can flash via sdcard to get back to stock?


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think your best bet would be to Odin to stock

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

There's a full stock, odexed, kernel, recovery cwm flash able zip here: Stock cwm: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10567-ep4dstockcwmodinfull-odexed-and-deodexed-stock/

You must be rfs!!! Stock kernel doesn't support ext4.

But Andy is right you're best to try to get it working thru Odin. What have you done to get the pc to recognize your phone? Might be worth reinstalling the drivers. Try a different port and cords if you have them. A simple restart of the pc can do mysterious things too lol. Also check your usb settings too.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like your cord has gone bad. Try another cord.


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

As far as the USB chord maybe its not a data chord some are only made for charging for example if you get a car charger with a USB 90% of the time they are only for charging

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

its not the cord its the phone.
I tried the cord in my wifes charge and it worked fine.
I would odin but in download mode the computer is not seeing it either.


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd personally try what I could to get the pc to recognize the phone. The pc to usb data connection can be temperamental for some phones and not others. But if you still want to return to stock with cwm zip, again make sure you're rfs (likely you are, but some people are running fp1 pbj so thought it was worth mentioning). After that wipe data, mount system, then flash.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brewer said:


> I'd personally try what I could to get the pc to recognize the phone. The pc to usb data connection can be temperamental for some phones and not others. But if you still want to return to stock with cwm zip, again make sure you're rfs (likely you are, but some people are running fp1 pbj so thought it was worth mentioning). After that wipe data, mount system, then flash.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


right - also, have you tried re-booting your PC? that worked for me several times.


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

*update*
i tried cleaning the usb port on the phone with a toothbrush it worked.
I can Odin now thanks to the helpful replies.


----------

